

No stupid designer ~ No Photoshop, Go Sketch - bryanwong
http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=1681801
How a newbie designer designed an app featured by App Store in 153 countries.
======
ollysb
I'd say it competes more with illustrator but i do love my sketch. It really
does feel like the fastest way to put ideas together. It's the little things,
like how you're not confined to a page when you open up a new doc or the layer
management that includes the object grouping. There's still a few rough spots
but the philosophy is bang on. And this is before you get to the price, which
frankly makes illustrator's pricetag incomprehensible.

------
lemonberry
I've had a similar experience with Acorn. I own the Adobe creative suite, but
Acorn just gets out of my way. I've got enough to learn as it is.

------
gverri
Just like saying you know how to program after learning basic Html & CSS.

Design is not on the visual, and certainly not on the app you use.

